# Wet & Dry



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Would anyone in greater Belfast have any sheets of 2500 & 3000 W&D paper they can spare for this weekend?

Ideally one sheet of each.

Cost of which will be given to you (not looking a freebie)

Thanks
P


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I have some if you are stuck. but its a bit of a drive for ya


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Ards motor factors have them m8


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Only need the one sheet of each, fixing a scratch on my car.

Ronnie - you have PM

Billy - hope my £4 credit note is still valid:lol:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

PDK said:


> Only need the one sheet of each, fixing a scratch on my car.
> 
> Ronnie - you have PM
> 
> Billy - hope my £4 credit note is still valid:lol:


yes m8


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Paul, have 2K and 4K Abralon pads (and the velcro finger strap possibly too) if you'd prefer those.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

I have those myself Phil, not enough cut from the pads, touched in a scratch and now need to level the paint.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't know what you're doing wrong then, they'll easily level a touch-in, and remove deeper scratches, where you've enough clear to play with.


----------

